# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  Acard

## Nie zarejestrowany

jest polecany w profilaktyce serca, jesli wystepuja rodzinne tendencje do zawalu to od pewnego wieku jest zalecany przez lekarzy - i tak wlasnie mnie polecil moj lekarz, trzeba dbac o siebie

----------

